# best way to copy large directories (400-800 gb)?



## wonslung (Jun 18, 2009)

basically the topic is my question.

What is the best way to copy large amounts of data from one drive to another.

I don't think dump is an option because it's an ext2 drive and i am copying it to a zfs mount point

i know about cp, cpio and tar.  just wondering which is best or if there is another option that is better

thanks


----------



## vivek (Jun 18, 2009)

rsync?


----------



## wonslung (Jun 18, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> rsync?



for a one time copy?
i don't know anything about rsync...i thought it was for structured backups....how would you use it to move data from one folder to another easily?


----------



## vivek (Jun 18, 2009)

rsync can do local and remote backups:

```
rsync -a src dest
```
If there is any change next time it will only copy changed file thus saying time. You can also use mirrordir.


----------

